# Shelby Bisquit Light and Tank



## Boris (Sep 18, 2018)

Looking for a patina bisquit headlight and tank for this bike!


----------



## Boris (Sep 22, 2018)

Still need correct tank and bisquit light please.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 22, 2018)

You may need to reconsider the biscuit light. The 40 catalog shows it with an aluminum torpedo. The biscuit would be a better match with that chainguard tho. Some models also had the regular steel front loader. That's the beauty of Shelby, you can use a variety of parts on some bikes and still be correct.


----------



## Boris (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks for the tip and info! Nice to have some different options and not to be too far off. But I do agree with you about the chainguard, and although a bisquit light isn't my favorite style, on this bike I think it would look pretty good.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 23, 2018)

I believe I might have one I'll check tomorrow for you


----------



## Boris (Sep 23, 2018)

Great, Thanks George!


----------



## Boris (Sep 24, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I believe I might have one I'll check tomorrow for you



Any luck?


----------



## Boris (Sep 27, 2018)

Still lookin'.
Amsbary's rule: If no reply by second try, "give up!"


----------



## vincev (Sep 27, 2018)

I would go biscuit.Does that have the Shok Eze fork ??.................................................................................


----------



## Boris (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm askin' for a bisquit light as you probably didn't notice in the title of this thread. And yes, it is a Shock Eze fork as you also probably didn't notice in the photo in the first post of this thread. I'd like to say "Nice bike!", but since it's yours......


----------



## vincev (Sep 27, 2018)

Boris said:


> I'm askin' for a bisquit light as you probably didn't notice in the title of this thread. And yes, it is a Shock Eze fork as you also probably didn't notice in the photo in the first post of this thread. I'd like to say "Nice bike!", but since it's yours......



Thanks for the kind words.You are not as stupid as I said you were in another thread.


----------



## Boris (Sep 27, 2018)

vincev said:


> Thanks for the kind words.You are not as stupid as I said you were in another thread.




YES I AM!!!!!!!! That's a rotten trick! You know I have to argue with everything you say.


----------



## vincev (Sep 28, 2018)

Boris said:


> YES I AM!!!!!!!! That's a rotten trick! You know I have to argue with everything you say.



I know you have to.Thats why I consider you a brilliant person. lol


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2018)

On the other hand, ignoring you works pretty well for me too.
Hey, y'know, I was giving your Shelby a good looking over and realized how much better it would look without the bisquit light and tank!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 30, 2018)

Biscuit no good buddy, I have 3 wedge lights for a colson though, sorry for getting back to you late, been busy !


----------



## Boris (Sep 30, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Biscuit no good buddy, I have 3 wedge lights for a colson though, sorry for getting back to you late, been busy !




Well thanks for checking George, I appreciate it! You shouldn't have any problem getting rid of those wedge lights, I'll bet!


----------



## Boris (Oct 5, 2018)

Still need a bisquit light and tank.


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2018)

See post directly above this one, as the same situation still applies. I could have written the same thing in this post but I didn't want to duplicate my efforts.


----------



## Boris (Oct 24, 2018)

BUMP!


----------



## Boris (Nov 1, 2018)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 6, 2018)

This bike is in the shed with a cover on it right now. It's too cold out there, but I wanted to take a look at it again, so I thought I'd bump this post. Still need these parts too!
So, BUMP!


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2018)

You also need to bump your reflectors.


----------



## Boris (Dec 26, 2018)

*URGENT* is too strong of a word. *NEED* would be an overstatement. So let's just settle on *THESE PARTS STILL WANTED.*


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 5, 2019)

Any color tank you are seeking out in particular?


----------



## Boris (Jan 5, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Any color tank you are seeking out in particular?



I know this is kind of a tough one, but anything that could look good with the bike that I posted. I like the kind of a rough look. Green housepaint to match would be ideal. but I'm open to other colors. I don't want a pristine tank or one that's terribly crusty either. If you have one, let's see what you've got. Thanks for your reply, Jesse.


----------

